# Locations to set up bait station?



## Bucksnort (Nov 15, 2007)

I have been thinking about this lately as I am sure many others have that run a high possibility of drawing this year. For those of you that have baited bears in before, what type of location do you look for? What are the characteristics of that area? Does it vary according to habitat like say the Wasatch front vs. the book cliffs? Thanks for you input in advance.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Are you using a rifle or bow. It matters when selecting stands.

Have you ever felt cool air flowing down a canyon in the evning. Go to the same place in the afternoon and the wind rises up the same canyon. These are the canyons you want to put your bait in. The closer to water the better "legally." The longer the canyon the better. Bears feed in certain canyons at different times of the year. At the time of your hunts I'd probably put bait at 6500 to 8000 feet in elevation. 7200 would be a good place to start. Look for riparian areas with thick cover. Put enough bait out and bears will find it!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

It's a new day. Bear population is growing. That requires change in territory.

If I draw, I'm baiting in the new habitat. From what little science I've seen, bears are opportunistic. So I figure a new opportunity just might pan out. My site of choice will likely be where nobody has baited before.

If I read right, we no longer need USFS permission for bait sights? That's a huge plus for me.


----------

